# what it is this ??? :(



## Rhombeus_Fr (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi all !

I've just seen that, my Rhom has this thing on the eye level, you know what it is?

Small vid : Probleme oeil (200ko)



















Thx


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that is wierd









almost looks he shitting out his eye, or his eye lids peeling off?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

is it just a line on his head or is it dangling off?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

check th vid, it's whacked


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is crazy. i didnt even see the link to the video...sorry.

i honestly do not know what that is.

did it just appear one day or what?


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

hey i think i seen this before is it anchorworm , a little worm that buries its anchor shaped head in the fishes body then lets its tail drag?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont know what it is but i would pull it off.
you shoot a good video you should do some more that was crystal clear
dixon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks very much like anchor worm. I would dab it with 2% salt solution then remove with tweezers, being careful not to break off worm in segments. There are also parasite dips you can use.

These are fairly common off of live feeder fish.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

yes i think it is some kind of parasite if i was you i try to get it off do not how but i would good luck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that vid helps alot

hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I also think it is an ancor worm - I suggest following Franks advice


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't bought any feeder goldfish since finding an anchor worm on one out of 3 dozen almost 2 months ago.


----------

